# Mortising Bits



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

From a book I have, the mortise depth should be 1/2 the width of the joined piece. So if I want to join 2 pieces each 2-1/2” wide, the mortise should be 1-1/4” deep.

The cutting lengths of the bits I can find are mostly 1” long. To achieve a 1-1/4” deep mortise I will need a bit with a cutting length of at least 1-5/8” in order to compensate for the router base thickness too. 

The mortise I want to do has a width of 3/8” and I’m using a template with a 5/8” bushing and a 3/8” straight bit. Why I use a template and a bushing? Well I’m experimenting with a new jig I make.

Are any mortise or straight bits available with a cutting length of at least 1-5/8” ?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nicolas,

I can't answer for what you may find on Ebay, Bj can prolly give a better answer than I. (Sorry, I just don't trust ebay). You might want to take a look at MLCS. MLCS solid carbide router bits


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kolias

If you want to go deeper I almost sure you will need to step up to a 1/2" size, 1 1/4" is the standard for 3/8" diam..

But I will say 1 1/4" should do the trick  but you can push the 3/8" bit just a little bit more..like to 1 3/4" deep..just need to watch the chip load up..that's to say plunge down many times at the end stroke of the bit..



======



kolias said:


> From a book I have, the mortise depth should be 1/2 the width of the joined piece. So if I want to join 2 pieces each 2-1/2” wide, the mortise should be 1-1/4” deep.
> 
> The cutting lengths of the bits I can find are mostly 1” long. To achieve a 1-1/4” deep mortise I will need a bit with a cutting length of at least 1-5/8” in order to compensate for the router base thickness too.
> 
> ...


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Gentlemen, that will do

BTW I did look up MLCS and others but did not find what Ken did


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nicolas,

Look under spiral bits in their index.


----------

